

Ask HN: how do you browse HN? - okhudeira

Do you use a browser or app or aggregator?<p>I only use the browser (mobile and desktop). For desktop, I use https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-%20/oieefcckcbbgniifdhhialgkmghahjgl to make the styles sing.<p>Curious to know what others use.
======
orillian
I use a browser even on mobile. Never found an app that does anything but mung
HN up more.

I tend to bounce between the main page and the new page. Morning: Scan the
main page...read the good bits. Jump to new. After Lunch: Scan the main page
jump to new.

Basically a couple times a day I Do the main page then browse new entries.

As for the chrome extensions. I find they all seem to make HN slower. And it's
slow to begin with a lot of the time.

------
BruceIV
hckrnews.com - when I'm really bored, I'll go to the main site and scan down
the "new" page.

